# Fresh Urine Gives you Flawless Skin?!



## ndn-ista (May 30, 2008)

Has anyone heard/tried this? Putting fresh morning urine on your face to cure your acne and give you flfawless skin. I heard Vanessa Williams does this as well as some supermodels. 

Info please!!!! 

TIA


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (May 30, 2008)

I've heard things like that, but I think it's just rumors. And honestly, I don't care what it does, I would not put my pee on my face. I don't think my gag reflexes can handle it lol


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 30, 2008)

I had an acquaintance who did it, with her baby's urine and it worked for her but eventually she stopped. I mean it makes sense, with the naturally occurring urea in it and all, but I'm not that hard up for clear skin, LOL


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 30, 2008)

I dunno if its rumors...

My mother told me that my nana (dads mom) would take one of my brothers/sisters wet diapers and pat it on her face  because it was good for her skin. Old people know best! LoL I wouldn't do it I'll just stick to my BioElements THANK YOU!


----------



## kobri (May 30, 2008)

Well urea has exfoliating properties, but I have no intention of finding out for myself if this is true or not (I will just have to live with the odd pimple). Although I have heard of loggers peeing on their hands when they are out in the woods to prevent rough calluses.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (May 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I dunno if its rumors...

My mother told me that my nana (dads mom) would take one of my brothers/sisters wet diapers and pat it on her face because it was good for her skin. Old people know best! LoL I wouldn't do it I'll just stick to my BioElements THANK YOU! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol interesting stufff....it's just too crazy for me. like i said i have insane gag reflexes and id probably puke just from knowing what I'm doing lol


----------



## astronaut (May 30, 2008)

Vanessa williams does it??


----------



## LAW0MAN (May 30, 2008)

lol, i dont think i would do this... hahah

just like : if eating while standing it will give you a bigger butt...

or eating baby food you'll get a bigger butt hahah

*** or my mom told me about this one!

if you blow on your new borns/ toddlers toes they'll have nice looking feet!


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Well urea has exfoliating properties, but I have no intention of finding out for myself if this is true or not (I will just have to live with the odd pimple). Although I have heard of loggers peeing on their hands when they are out in the woods to prevent rough calluses._

 

  i did wipe my leg down with my used toilet paper when i got stung by a jellyfish while snorkeling( that was hard enough) .... but your hands and your legs are different from your face... I just couldn't bring myself to do it.... sometimes you urine is okay when its all clear and no odor... but when it's dark yellow and has a strong odor.... Just couldn't do it


----------



## erine1881 (May 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Well urea has exfoliating properties_

 
so does sugar!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i'll stick to that, thank you.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_i did wipe my leg down with my used toilet paper when i got stung by a jellyfish while snorkeling( that was hard enough) ...._

 
this is a true thing, and the only circumstance that i would pee on myself, or let someone else pee on me.  not gonna do it for possible good skin.


----------



## lainz (May 30, 2008)

i heard of people drinking their morning pee to get the vitamins that may have slipped through their body.

now THAT is sick.


----------



## Kuuipo (May 30, 2008)

Urine is a waste product. Not only is it a waste product, but it is irritating to skin. Incontinent people have all kinds of nasty rashes and skin breakdowns where urine has been left touching their body.


----------



## user79 (May 30, 2008)

It is a natural disinfectant though. If you have a cut or something on your finger and don't have any disinfecting wipes, you can pee on it. I've never done it because I think it's just gross, but it does work. Animals do this too, on their own wounds. Urine is a sterile fluid so it helps to flush out wounds.


----------



## kimmy (May 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_It is a natural disinfectant though. If you have a cut or something on your finger and don't have any disinfecting wipes, you can pee on it. I've never done it because I think it's just gross, but it does work. Animals do this too, on their own wounds. Urine is a sterile fluid so it helps to flush out wounds._

 
very true...and they do tell you to piss on jellyfish stings. 

i got stung once, but i didn't...i heard that wet sand was good for a jellyfish sting, so i did that instead haha.

i couldn't bring myself to using urine on my knee when i got stung, i don't know how people can put that in their face.

i get grossed out when my dog wets her bed. :\


----------



## Carlyx (May 30, 2008)

My friends little sister use to pee in a little pot and put it on her spots, dunno whether it worked or not.


----------



## onezumi (Jun 2, 2008)

Ok ew. 

Urine = Acidic, right? 

Seriously if you want something acidic like this to make your skin better, just mash up Aspirin  in water to make a paste and use that as a mask. I think it does mostly the same thing that urine would do without being..urine AFAIK. @[email protected] 

You can also save money as the Salycylic Acid in Acne treatments are..Aspirin.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Same thing. No pee. Everybody is happy.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 2, 2008)

I was watching a programme once where this guy in his 40's had absolutly PERFECT and i mean perfect skin.  Not a blemish in site.. just perfect and smooth looking, he drank his own and his wifes pee and rubbed it on his face, and he wasnt ashamed
also UK  'celeb' (if you can call her that) Jade Goody used to do it apparently

i wouldnt do it i would probs puke all over lol


----------



## Zantedge (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_very true...and they do tell you to piss on jellyfish stings._

 
Hmm... I don't think urine helps it at all, I've heard it can even make it worse. Vinegar is supposed to help. Salt water too.

As for putting urine on my face... not a chance.


----------



## alehoney (Jun 2, 2008)

I've done the pee thing on the jellyfish sting haha but it was on my leg... and it was my own pee and it did make it feel better (no shame) but pee on face hmmm i don't know...


----------



## gracetre123 (Jun 2, 2008)

yeah!! somebody told me that I must do that with my baby first wet dipers!! and I got pretty bad acne with pregnancy so maybe I wll do that...


----------



## TDoll (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't get it... Urea is actually in a lot of skin care products. Why not use those?? I would never put pee on my face!! So gross.


----------



## KellyBean (Jun 2, 2008)

There' s Urea in Veet.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jun 3, 2008)

Veet gives some people horrible rashes and it burns sometimes too. I get bitten by box jelly fish all the time. I wash it with soap and water and take a benadryl, it works better for me than peeing on myself.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 3, 2008)

I have a GREAT solution! Eat nutritious food, drink a lot of water and take good care of  yourself in general... it'll make a difference in your skin, I promise! LOL


----------



## pat (Jun 3, 2008)

hahaha.. ever heard of rubbing your period on your face?  

It's an old wives tale my mother told me about.  (we're filipino)... I think she said that the very first time you have your period, rub it on your face and you'll get nice skin. LOL.. My first thought? HELL NO!  That's why dermatologist were invented to help with acne. hahaha...

How about peeing on your hands if you have sweaty hands?  I heard it's suppose to help your hands become un-sweaty. Have I tried it? Nope, will I ever? Nope LOL


----------



## Stephie Baby (Jun 3, 2008)

Hmmmmm... Maybe thats why R. Kelly peed on that girl's face????
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I would never do that. Lol.


----------



## pat (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephie Baby* 

 
_Hmmmmm... Maybe thats why R. Kelly peed on that girl's face????
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I would never do that. Lol._

 
LOL.. She had a sweaty face? YIKES hahahahahha


----------



## MissDeViousDiVa (Jun 4, 2008)

hahaha this thread is awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I saw someone say it's good for your skin on a talk show a long time ago except they didn't just say pee, they said to use the first pee you piss out in the morning. Now that is gross.


----------



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (Jun 4, 2008)

i do not believe any1 would do that. thats so gross.

esp. a supermodel or a celebrity with millions of dough to buy high-end skincare/derms to beautify their faces.


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_hahaha.. ever heard of rubbing your period on your face?_

 
Omg you've got to be joking lol


----------



## florabundance (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_hahaha.. ever heard of rubbing your period on your face? 

It's an old wives tale my mother told me about. (we're filipino)... I think she said that the very first time you have your period, rub it on your face and you'll get nice skin. LOL.. My first thought? HELL NO! That's why dermatologist were invented to help with acne. hahaha...

How about peeing on your hands if you have sweaty hands? I heard it's suppose to help your hands become un-sweaty. Have I tried it? Nope, will I ever? Nope LOL_

 
I actually laughed out loud at that. Easily one of the most disgusting things i've ever heard in my life.

But there was a guy on a TV show I remember watching when I was young 8 or 9...ten years ago...and he drank his urine live on television for this very reason. I remember it so clearly because to be sensitive to the viewers while he drank the pee, they showed a picture of a flower...LOL


----------



## vocaltest (Jun 4, 2008)

Completely off topic... but before 'good medicine' (i can't think of the proper word heheh) doctors would drink their patients urine to test if they had diabetes, as their urine would be sweet if so. i wonder if they had good skin???


----------



## florabundance (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_Completely off topic... but before 'good medicine' (i can't think of the proper word heheh) doctors would drink their patients urine to test if they had diabetes, as their urine would be sweet if so. i wonder if they had good skin???_

 
lol 'good medicine' = urine test? blood test?
and also, eugh.


----------



## vocaltest (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_lol 'good medicine' = urine test? blood test?
and also, eugh._

 
haha i think i meant 'modern medicine' maybe!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 4, 2008)

I'll admit it, I tried it. My grandmother told me about it. I would pee on a cotton ball before bedtime and wipe it on my face (like it was toner) and go to sleep. No smell, no stickiness...nothing. Just clear skin. When I woke in the morning I had my usual shower to wash my face and such. I was in my early teens when I tried it. I don't remember why I stopped, but I did.
I'm 28 now and I just use Prescriptives to keep my skin clear.

However, I would never drink it, I don't think I could handle a whole cup of the stuff!!


----------



## florabundance (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 

 
_I'll admit it, I tried it. My grandmother told me about it. I would pee on a cotton ball before bedtime and wipe it on my face (like it was toner) and go to sleep. No smell, no stickiness...nothing. Just clear skin. When I woke in the morning I had my usual shower to wash my face and such. I was in my early teens when I tried it. I don't remember why I stopped, but I did.
I'm 28 now and I just use Prescriptives to keep my skin clear.

However, I would never drink it, I don't think I could handle a whole cup of the stuff!!_

 
the casual way you describe it makes it sound like i could try it but im sooo squemish, i know i couldnt even if i wanted to.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_Has anyone heard/tried this? Putting fresh morning urine on your face to cure your acne and give you flfawless skin. I heard Vanessa Williams does this as well as some supermodels. 

Info please!!!! 

TIA
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I used to work in the pharmacy in a drugstore... and urea is an ingredient in some special skin products. 
UREA - Nature's own skin moisturizer


----------



## Lapis (Jun 21, 2008)

Errr no! I couldn't do it


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 21, 2008)

LMAO! I actually read this topic when it was first posted, then today I was throwing away my daughter's diapers and I thought of this thread. HAHAHAHAHAHAAA. I will admit that I thought briefly about whether or not this was true, but I decided not to test that theory.


----------



## frocher (Jun 21, 2008)

.........


----------



## Lapis (Jun 21, 2008)

ohhh my dad was here this morning and I telling him about the pee since I live to gross him out and says his grandmother used to do this and eat a raw duck egg every morning


----------



## Tiffany Jones (Dec 10, 2012)

I haven't personally tried it for myself, but I know it works because I have an aunt who did it and it cleared her dark spots. She had allergic reactions to mosquito's bites that left numerous dark spots on her arms and legs. Well, I noticed that her skin had cleared up in a very short period of time and I asked her how did she do it. She seemed kind a little uncomfortable and hesitant, but she said she rubbed her grandbabie's wet diaper on her skin. So I' m convinced...


----------



## rockin (Dec 11, 2012)

When my little sister was young, she suffered badly from chilblains.  The doctor's advice was to pee on her feet.  It had to be warm, fresh pee, and her own.  Surprisingly, it worked


----------



## anonvdm (Feb 15, 2013)

It's true!!! My great grandmother did it.... she had 7 kids and every morning she would wipe their nappies on her face. She said it needed to be their first morning urine though because it's less smelly and has more of the good stuff in it? My whole family still can't mention her name without talking about how flawless her skin was. I wanted to find out more from my doctor and he also said it's true... He said he saw a patient once who looked in her 40's when in actual fact she was 70 and when he asked her about it, she said she puts urine on her face every morning. But I'm still not sure if I would do it :/


----------



## Kelsey Douglass (Sep 19, 2013)

Its 100 percent true! I come from what used to be a very poor family so we couldnt afford any acne medicine or face washes. When we started puberty my grandma would tell us to put our fresh morning urine on our face and leave it on for five minutes and then rinse it off when we took our bath in the river. Me and my sisters never had a sign of acne on our face. Its the absolute best treatment for acne but its better to start it young like right before puberty.


----------

